# I not only want a RIGHT to smoke I want a right to GROW and smoke my OWN



## littleyellowbusrider (May 30, 2010)

Life is about making choices and for the most part the majority of the people do make the right choices. I get in my car every morning and I make the choice to drive to work and not run someone over. Nothing is stopping me from doing that but me.I do smoke and have for many years. It's natures way of saying high. = When someone from our Government wants to stand up and truly show me how marijuana is worse then alcohol or even cigarettes for that matter with all the crap they regulate and say has to be added to tobacco.. I not only want a RIGHT to smoke I want a right to GROW and smoke my OWN not some opinionated bastard  or bastards  on a hill that say it's better for me their way. I worked my whole life and was in a bad head on car crash (he was drunk).  Can't work IT any more do to the amount of running around I did before. Am very smart and do have a college degree so I think I can make up my mind if I should or should not smoke. Now my own government wont help with any doctor bills or meds or ANYTHING for that matter so I smoke. ITS ALL I HAVE TO STOP ANY PAIN. I am left with life injures that will never get better. Nerve damage do to a femur busted in three places a knee that rubs bone on bone every time I walk a blown out ankle a busted sternum both bones in my right arm shattered, collapsed lung torn liver torn spleen you name it and on top of that I was life flighted and in ICU for three days unconscious then kicked out three days later..(I also had insurance) 6 months later had to have the whole surgery redone because the first doctor missed that part of class were they showed you how to install titanium rods in patients... BUT STILL GOV DENIED ME ANY HELP...Guess I have to be illegal before I can get any help in this country!!! So I will help myself. Been arrested twice for small personal bags of pot and am looking at a 3x your out law if caught again. I guess I will go to jail and let them charge way more to keep me there and force them to help me. FUCK OFF DIRTY GREEDY OUT FOR ONLY YOURSELVES U.S. GOVERNMENT!!! GOOD DAY!!!   kiss-ass KISS MY ASS WAKE UP AND HELP YOUR OWN PEOPLE....


I have proof and they still don't want to hear me.....


----------



## Cyproz (May 30, 2010)

good lord man. Thats one nasty looking crash. And yea i feel you, i hate how the government doesnt give options to choose to smoke, grow and get high. But yet they let 2 other drugs like tobacco and alcohol be legal even though they are blatantly more dangerous. I have never seen anyone go to the hospital to get their lungs pumped from weed poisoning.


----------



## littleyellowbusrider (May 30, 2010)

I use to do a lot of fun things but some asshole wanted to get drunk and instead of killing me he left me here barely able to walk..I was only 28 now 30 still with the same pains. So do you really think I care if some punk ass cop or higher up officials have to say about the small amount of pot I do decide to smoke.... Sorry not all cops are assholes but the bad apples do mess it up for the rest of the bunch u know... What if we took a poll just for cops weather they think pot should be legal and see how many say yes it should... Would shock you I bet.


----------

